# Chicago



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone from Chicago or the Chicago area? Would be cool to know other GTO owners and discuss possibilities/modifications for the GTO.


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

Chitown right here. I live in Mt prospect right now and Mine is an impulse blue 04 with the 421 bobcat package, 18" black diablos and the rally grill. :cheers


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Chicagoland*

Pick up my new 05 tommorrow, live in wood dale next to Ohare.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice to know I got local owners on this board. arty: hey, whoisthepac, how do you like that SLP 421 Bobcat package? Did you feel a big difference in performance after installing everything? I'm thinking of getting that in the near future. Hey tabes117, enjoy the '05 on the twisties and going 120mph+ I live in the southside of chi-town just north of midway airport.


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Drove my car home yesterday!!!!!! Next Spring/Summer we have to set up a meet in Bussie Woods.......... Have you been there? On a Saturday it is packed


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Never heard of Bussie Woods. Where is it nearby? What Highways is close to it? what are the streets right by it? I go to different places in the southside. Like Back of the Yards or by 103rd and Doty or by Joliet Rd. So many places, so little gas :rofl:


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Its off of Higgins rd, right off 290 by Woodfield Mall. It is a huge Cook Couny Forrest Pres. Cars/bikes/babes.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

My boys and I are definitely going to have to make a stop out there sometime when it gets warm. Prolly during spring break. I still need time to test the limits of my car too  . Until then happy driving. and congrats :cheers


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Chicagoland here*

In the Northern Suburbs.:seeya:


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice to meet ya JMH. But I'm starting to think I'm the only guy in the southside of chi-town with a goat. :cool


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Maybe we can hook up some time. (Damn tires won't!)*

Once this mild (so far) winter passes!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

right here in elmwood park area right next to chicago let me know if any of u are around harlem and belmont area :cheers


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Hawthorn Woods here! (Between Lake Zurich and Wauconda)

06 Cyclone Gray M6


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Just picked mine up on Saturday. I live by DeKalb and work in Aurora.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> right here in elmwood park area right next to chicago let me know if any of u are around harlem and belmont area :cheers


i'm not too far from there sometimes since a friend lives on belmont near kedzie. we should all try to meet up when winter passes. right now my car is in hibernation mode. :lol:


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

I live right by busse woods. And I love the bobcat package. it's so throaty and you can definately tell the dif from stock.


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

I live in Skokie about 5 minutes north of chicago. 04 Quicksilver


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Hell I would be game..................*



Sabraxas said:


> We should all try to meet up when winter passes. right now my car is in hibernation mode. :lol:


To meet up sometime in the spring.arty:


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

sounds good to me we should all meet up after winter maybe at the woods of something take some pics and just hang out look forward to seeing u guys :cheers


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

New goat owner here from Schaumburgh! I live like 5 mins away from Busee woods so I am def want to meet up with you guys. This is my first RWD car and I don't know about you guys but I am having a tough time driving in the wet/cold with traction.


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Lived in McHenry County my whole life, true Bears fan(kill the Seahawks). Now I am residing in Southern California.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*chicago*

South burbs here


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just curious since were all in the cold how are you guys car handling? I just picked up my goat a week ago and havent really tested it much because I had a little ditch accident. Thank god my car is fine and nobody else hurt, I guess I didnt think 400 rwd would be such a beast on a turn with freezin cold weather(dumd idea). Otherwise I can't wait till it at least gets warmer so I can do some more praticing and testing out the true beast! How are you guys doin with the weather? Is anyone having issues or problems in the cold? Tips, Ideas?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well my car sleeps in the winter unless there's no snow on the ground or salt then it comes out for a nice joy ride then goes back to sleep not a daily driver for me :cheers


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*winter*

joey, i dont know if u know it or not ,but if your stock tires are summer tires they are not meant to be in the cold, especially below 40.i bought my car around oct or nov of last year and the dealer didnt mention to me about the car having summer tires,the 1st snow we had here i almost wrecked my car.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Joey, my advice to you is to drive very cautiously and slow (speed limit) during the winter. The car's tires are not meant for cold nor winter in general. You can get by in the winter as long as you drive carefully but you shouldn't test out the car until it gets about 60 degrees out and the road is dry. 400hp is a lot of power, people have gotten by with cars that only have like 90hp ( old school civics :rofl: ) but that's just for daily driving. 400hp is pure sinful pleasure :seeya: drive safe (until spring comes  ) and remember black ice and wet roads are killers!


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks guys I've notice that and I am being extremely cautions. Wish summer was here already


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

#1judge said:


> joey, i dont know if u know it or not ,but if your stock tires are summer tires they are not meant to be in the cold, especially below 40.i bought my car around oct or nov of last year and the dealer didnt mention to me about the car having summer tires,the 1st snow we had here i almost wrecked my car.


The tires that come with the 17s are actually All Season Tires. BFG gForce T/A KDWS

Therefore he may, or may not, have summer tires. It depends on which wheels he got.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Whats the quickest way to find out? Ask my dealer? If I got summer tires I wonder if they can swap for all season tires


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

joeyk97 said:


> Whats the quickest way to find out? Ask my dealer? If I got summer tires I wonder if they can swap for all season tires


The quickest way is to check the tread pattern, but if you dont know what a winter tread would look like compared to a summer only tread then just look at the tire wall, write down the name and model of the tire and look it up on the internet. One of the main descriptions of a tire is whether it is summer, winter, all season, touring, performance, blah blah....... tires. Or if you bought the car new then it should be all season performance tires.


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sabraxas said:


> Anyone from Chicago or the Chicago area? Would be cool to know other GTO owners and discuss possibilities/modifications for the GTO.


I'm in Naperville.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I got the car brand new so I take it is all season tires. But I'll def check the tire out.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Sabraxas said:


> Or if you bought the car new then it should be all season performance tires.


Nope.

The 18" Wheels came with Summer tires:
Bridgestone Potenza RE040

The 17" Wheels came with All Season tires:
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDWS


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

abright52 said:


> Nope.
> 
> The 18" Wheels came with Summer tires:
> Bridgestone Potenza RE040
> ...



I read that in another thread (after I already posted my response, D'OH!) So I stand corrected. Thanks abright52.


----------



## Zolt (Feb 23, 2007)

abright52 said:


> The tires that come with the 17s are actually All Season Tires. BFG gForce T/A KDWS.


Even these aren't that good in anything but very very light snow.

I'm in Streamwood area, 04 Impulse Blue, 6-speed, complete stock.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Aurora. 05 black red int. cai and 3" cat back, titned windows, aftermarket rear wing.

Car hibernation since Oct
do yourself a favor and buy and old jeep for winter. I did 1994 wrangler


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Zolt said:


> Even these aren't that good in anything but very very light snow.


That is pretty much all that mine has seen, so they are good enough for me.

The ice is the big problem, if you aren't very light on the pedal, the back end will kick out. Makes me glad to have 4wd for the snow days.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Zolt said:


> Even these aren't that good in anything but very very light snow.
> 
> I'm in Streamwood area, 04 Impulse Blue, 6-speed, complete stock.


the 17" tires still don't like the cold, a gave the gto a wake up for the nice spert we had. had clean roads no salt no snow temp. 45 still was able to get her sideways doing 70mph twice and adout 12 times doing 45mph (for fun)


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah it took me time to realize a sport/muscle car isnt the best to drive in the winter. :lol:


----------



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

05 midnight blue 6 speed, got it two days ago, schaumburg


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

zomowiec said:


> 05 midnight blue 6 speed, got it two days ago, schaumburg


Did you happen to buy it from McGrath in Westmont?

I was looking at one that they had there a couple months ago.


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

rambogto said:


> Aurora. 05 black red int. cai and 3" cat back, titned windows, aftermarket rear wing.
> 
> Car hibernation since Oct
> do yourself a favor and buy and old jeep for winter. I did 1994 wrangler


Hey rambo I'm in Naperville. Maybe you and I should go car hunting sometime.:cool


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

It's beautiful outside. I finally let the beast out for some fun. Spring is coming. Who's up for meeting up soon? arty:


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Here in Downtown Chicago!*

You guys should check out LS2GTO.com, lots of info.
Mike


----------



## BigUnit42 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm from Chicago here. Suburb of Bolingbrook and I've been driving it all winter. I try to store it when I can but it is my daily driver. It's been a horse for me this winter and am ready to let it loose this spring. 

06M6 Spice Red


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

im in burbank, right next to oak lawn...i got a sick ass z too...my goat's my dd


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

04-Yellow Goat said:


> im in burbank, right next to oak lawn...i got a sick ass z too...my goat's my dd


I live kinda close to you. I live by kedzie and Pershing. Do you happen to drive by Damen and the I-55 entrance (maybe once before) and was your car completely dirty? If so, then I saw you once before.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Former west sider. Forced out to the south suburbs. South Holland. Seen a few out here, but no one ever posts. Here or on LS1gto.:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so when are we thinking about meeting up somewhere???? 

:confused


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

Sabraxas said:


> I live kinda close to you. I live by kedzie and Pershing. Do you happen to drive by Damen and the I-55 entrance (maybe once before) and was your car completely dirty? If so, then I saw you once before.


naw that wasnt me, dont think i ever was in that area...and its usually always washed,lol...please someone pm me if we ever all do meet up, thanks


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so are we meeting up any time soon?


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Help me out Chicago guys. I am looking for a dealership that is pretty friendly when it comes to perfomance parts. I want to keep my stock warrenty but really want to do a couple upgrades like L/T headers and a exhaust. Some other things too. So if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great. Thank you all in advance


----------



## TKLGTO (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Owner, just bought an '04 GTO on Friday.*

6 speed. 20k miles. Black, in awesome shape. I live in downtown Chicago (West Loop) and I never see any GTOs around here. Anyone else downtown?


----------



## Qball (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in Plainfield @50 miles south west of Chicago.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

chitown here southeast side


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

im from chitown southside


----------



## RERM (Feb 10, 2008)

Burbank, IL (just south of Midway airport), 04 black/black. Any of you guys meeting, is there a GTO club??? events???:willy:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Whats up everyone! Near south side of Chicago. Is anyone going to the SpeedInc. open house in April? That would probably be a great place for a big meet.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

when and what time? and could u just show up? what is it all about just seeing all the work they do right?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Its on 04-26-08 and it starts in the morning around 9 or 10. Here is their website so you can get more information Speed Inc - Parts Warehouse - FREE SHIPPING They have food and drinks for the open house and its pretty much a day were you ask those guys anything for your car. They work on f-bodies, GTOs, Vettes, Mustangs, etc. and usually have specials during that day on parts, labor, and so on. Anybody can show up since its open to the everyone. People from all over show up to hang out, race afterwards, share advice so you should check it out. Me and some of my buddies are going to get some work done on our cars.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Always looking for a GTO. Problem is nobody ever acknowledges thay saw me. In the summer I always hit Stony Island. But I go throughout Chicago to see of I get spotted and to socialize. I see plenty of GTO's no one ever responds though.


----------



## 04silverbulllit (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oak Lawn*

hey im in Oak lawn about 10 mins south of midway, and ive seen a red goat about 3 mins away


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here from the city of chi just checking if any of use are still around.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

so no one here from chicago or around indiana. whiting, hammond, crown point, valpo, anywhere in the nw indiana area.


----------



## hermdog73 (Jul 17, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> so no one here from chicago or around indiana. whiting, hammond, crown point, valpo, anywhere in the nw indiana area.


im from crown point or i should say schererville. was up anyone else from around these woods? everyone is probably out riding while im here in front of this computer i should be out there also....


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll soon be an owner of a 05 GTO. Im living in bloomingdale currently


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:cheersWelcome to the heard!!! soulonfire11
im close to the indiana border


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I definitely want to come to a meet and check out what everyone has done with their cars. I don't even know where to start when i get one


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the group and look with getting your Goat. From Chicago near Midway Airport. Theres a lot you can do for your car and all depends on what you want to star on. Have fun


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

I live in Schaumburg about 4 min from Woodfield. Haven't seen any other GTO's yet.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

You usually spot GTOs by the Streets of Woodfiel usually on the weekends on nice days like today. Don't worry, they're out there


----------



## bones (Dec 29, 2008)

whoisthepac said:


> Chitown right here. I live in Mt prospect right now and Mine is an impulse blue 04 with the 421 bobcat package, 18" black diablos and the rally grill. :cheers


Think I've seen your car before. I live in Mt. Prospect as well. :cheers I have a 96 m6 Z28 Camaro on z06 rims. If you see a black Z with z06 style z28 badges on the road give a holler! I highly doubt there is another one identical to me in town at least.  Getting my GTO in a couple of months. arty:


----------

